# Share your Merlin photos!



## pbird74

I'll start with my '07 Works CR...

Easton EC90 SLX fork
Easton EC90 carbon stem
Easton EC90 SLX Ergo bar
FSA K-Force Light Compact cranks
Sram 11-28 cassette
Dura-Ace shifters & derailleurs
Zero Gravity NG-Ti brakes
Thomson Masterpiece post
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow saddle
Cane Creek 110 headset
HOPE seatpost clamp
Look Keo Carbon pedals
Reynolds Attack carbon wheelset
Ritchey WCS Ti skewers
Hutchinson Fusion 2 tires


----------



## santosjep

*Merlin Cyrene*

Here's my addition. It's currently borrowing parts from my CX ride. It should be completed in January with hopefully SR and Reynolds wheelset.

Joe


----------



## Roadplay

*2006 CR Works*

Here's my CR Works. I recently installed a CR1 Scott fork, I didn't like the original fork that came with the frame. Also, I recently converted over to white on the tape and saddle.


----------



## chuckactor

Roadplay, What bars are those?

Thanks


----------



## Roadplay

They are FSA Wing Pro Compact Short Reach size 42cm Aero bars. These are my third set of bars in 12 months. I think these are keepers as I feel very comfortable with them.


----------



## stelvio1925

*2008 Merlin Extralight + Campy Chorus*


----------



## Stanley M. Linden

My agilis


----------



## Stanley M. Linden

My Solis
I have two Merlins, I got issues


----------



## LemonySnicket

*Merlin Titanium Road 1996*

A classic one - Record, Chorus, Centaur mix (2006 - 2009) with Neutron Wheels and a Brooks Saddle.


----------



## santosjep

*Updated 2008 Merlin Cyrene*

I was unable to edit my previous iteration of the Cyrene... soo, I'm posting the final version..  It has Campagnolo Protons and Chorus 11.

Joe


----------



## Roadplay

*Updated CR Merlin*

Here's an updated picture of my 06 Merlin CR...


----------



## Ruimteaapje




----------



## duboisdeflute

Hi too small for you , why lot of spacers on the steer .


----------



## Stanley M. Linden

Hi. No , just tried to match the geometry on my solis. I noticed that I should go shorter but have not had the time to have it done. The Solis has a higher head tube then the Agilis.


----------



## CoLiKe20

here's my Merlin


----------



## pbird74

*Updated Works CR...*

I changed some of the parts around.


----------



## oh1gt

my 08 Cyrene


----------



## ManicMan

CoLiKe20 said:


> here's my Merlin



merlin cielo = pure sex


----------



## redmasi

The wife's Camena. It's now wearing a Fizik Aliante saddle in celeste. She gets lots of compliments and that makes her ride a little faster. LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## merlinago

dura ace 7800, easton ec90 slx


----------



## tuxbailey

2005 Extralight


----------



## tuxbailey

Duplicated Post.


----------



## tidi

oh1gt said:


> my 08 Cyrene


what handlebars are those?


----------



## obsessed

*My 2009 Cielo*

My Merlin Cielo, one of 3 Merlins. Shimano Di2, Profile Design Cobra Seat & Stem, Chris King Ti Head Set, Vibe Pro bars.


----------



## oh1gt

tidi said:


> what handlebars are those?


The handlebars are Scott Drop LF, took me forever to find. I wanted to match the same handlebars I have on my 91 Giordana.


----------



## pbird74

*My two Merlins...*

2007 Works CR and 2004 Agilis...exact same setup and gearing.


----------



## CaliBuddha

Bout to build this baby up!


----------



## surferdude69

My Merlin Works CR, Size M/L. 
Please excuse the ancient 7700 shimano dura-ace groupset. Shall be installing my 7800, when the weather improves....The old dura-ace, is my foul weather beater setup


----------



## acg

I am the second owner of this Extralight. I purchased her from the original owner in Singapore when I was working there on an overseas assignment a few years ago. She is now back in the States with me. Nothing beats the feel of of titanium. My hardtail is also a titanium.


----------



## acunha

My 2005 Merlin Magia...


----------



## agentrebel

My merlin extralight with ultegra components...


----------



## Manoli

*Merlin Magia*

Hi, I'll get my Magia in a few days. Can,t wait to build it up. Campagnolo Record Titanium 10S, FRM Wheelset, USE titanium seatpost, DEDA zero stem and Supernatural handlebar, FSA carbon chainwheels. When "she" is ready I'll post a pic.


----------



## MerlinDS

*2005 Merlin Magia*

Not too many Magia's on the board so I figured I would post mine before she leaves the herd. Superlight and stiff for a ti frame, med sz, right at 16lbs, built with d/a 10sp. Original owner, hate to see her go, but will be selling later this week on RBR if interested. One magic ride on a timeless frame.


----------



## Cru Jones Columbus

Any issues with the ti headset on a ti frame?


----------



## psycleridr

Merlin Proteus. Only made them for 1 year and I know why! although still ove the way it looks and rides


----------



## MerlinDS

I love that bike, not to bash, but what was wrong with that frame, durability, ride, weight, what?


----------



## psycleridr

MerlinDS said:


> I love that bike, not to bash, but what was wrong with that frame, durability, ride, weight, what?


The problem was/is with the Ti rings. It just so happens that they have the cable stops for the FD and RD on the down tube and the cable stop for the rear brake on the top tube. This put a stress on the rings which are just epoxy'ed on to hide the junction of the tubes to the head tube. Eventually the epoxy gives and you lose all gearing or braking. This has happened a few times to me. Once when bike was only a few months old. Merlin/Litespeed fixed it. While looking it over in shop after just getting it back I put a little pressure on it and it broke free again. They then sent a new frame. They were very good to me in the process and gave me a loaner bike through this period (Litespeed Firenz).
It happened again about 2 years ago and LBS said they would do it, which they did an ok job at it although did drip some epoxy on DT. 
This summer it happened again and I just did it myself as didn't want to lose the bike for any period of time. I did a better job and I don't think it will break loose anymore. It really is a shame that they didn't think this through and just put some notches on the inside of the Ti ring instead of making it smooth and trying to get a smooth surface to bond to another smooth surface. Te bike itself is a dream to ride and handle. I have other bikes and have ridden many more over extended periods of time and still think this is one of the best riding bikes ever.


----------



## Cru Jones Columbus

*Gorgeous!*

#9 is absolutely gorgeous. I love the simple look! What fork are you running?


----------



## dkm

some seriously cool setups...i need to take pics of my merlins and post them up.


----------



## acunha

New setup...


----------



## acunha




----------



## Ruimteaapje

Respray and rebuild for a 1993 Extralight...


----------



## biketom5

*My '04 Extralite*











Built up February 2012. This replaced my '94 Litespeed Ultimate-polished, that developed a horizontal crack directly underneath the front deraileur hanger.


----------



## Chainstay

*1999 Extralight*

Has more than 80,000 km's and is on it's third Dura-Ace group set.


----------



## CrisGC

Merlin Works CR
Shimano 7800 groupset


----------



## rtomkinson

My pre-owned Extralight Tri-bike (wide, aero tubing)
Pretty basic components (105) and outrageously steep stem.
Trying to find out more about the year and original specs. Any knowledge here?









Thanks
R


----------



## DragonJeck

My Merlin Extralight...a dream finally realized.


----------



## pjanda1

Here are a couple of pics of my 1992 Road. I just shipped it off (built slightly differently) to try a slightly smaller Litespeed Classic. The welds aren't nearly as pretty!

Frame: 1992 Merlin Road; Fork: carbon 1" steerer labeled "Bianchi"; Campy Chorus headset; Microshift/Forte 10sp (380g!) Shifters and front derailleur, XTR short cage rear derailleur, 10-32 cassette; M550 Crankset (as a double on a 117mm spindle); Biopace 50/36 rings; Tektro brakes; Deda 215 bars, Titec Pluto seatpost; Cr-mo stem; Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle; Easton Circuit wheels; Conti GP4000 25c tires; Ultegra pedals.

Paul


----------



## zx9rmal

c. 1993
Wheels now de-stickered


----------



## omair

*extralight 98*

Merlin Extralight 98, built up with 5600 and 6600 except for 5700 grifters, hand built 5600 hubs with revolutions and archetypes, gp4000s tyres and that monstrosity of a tiagra crank


----------



## IrideIam

Here's my Magia


----------

